# craft forum?



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Have I missed something? Where is the craft forum?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I keep dropping in hoping to see some posts. Didn't know if there was no crafting interest or if we all need to be sharing.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps, being that the weather is nice, everyone is busy outside.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm here.

Usually I am on the fiber arts slot, but I like a good craft project too.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento, CA


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Okey Dokey, Im just use to seeing posts sharing ideas. Thank you


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess we should start posting craft ideas then.

I'll work on it tonight.

Have a good day!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

List the crafts that interest you.

Let's see. Where do I begin ...

Pressed flower cards and wall art.
Paper flowers, origami, etc
Ribbon flowers
Recycled crafts
Jewelry
Bags - totes, evening clutches

OK, who's next?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

mustangsally17 said:


> Have I missed something? Where is the craft forum?


From the first screen after entering the crafting forum, scroll down to the bottom of the screen to "Display Options", in the "from" drop down box select "beginning", and then hit "show threads".


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Just way to busy actually DOING them, I guess. Candles, leather, spinning, turning, trying to carve (failing miserably), sewing. 

Kinda tired of thinking about crafting lately. And everytime I see a post here, I find a NEW craft to try :Bawling:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

hippygirl said:


> From the first screen after entering the crafting forum, scroll down to the bottom of the screen to "Display Options", in the "from" drop down box select "beginning", and then hit "show threads".


Yeah, I went to look at the threads and somehow I was set for "last week" on thread display so I only saw three threads.

I changed it like you said and there are dozens of threads in here.

Thank you.

Have a good day!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I like Origami... Which is a fairly rare art. It's a geometric art, combining math and paper...


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Goodmorning, Like everyone else Im busy on the farm, in fact fixin to go rake hay in a bit. I always have several things going at once. Currently have several sewing projects in action, plus I have recently taken an interest in painting? So I have been painting on objects Laying around the farm so far saw blade, old shovel, milk can and butterfly house. OHHH, When out in the woods this weekend actually cutting trees for raised bed fence,lol, I dug up a root and cut a tree and made a walking cane, did some woodburning on it. Also been gathering ideas for twig furniture, built a twig window box for flowers and inserted birch bark around the edges.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pretty much on a daily basis I come across ideas of things I want to try. I have a folder bulging with ideas. I make all my Christmas gifts and some birthday, so do a wide range of crafts year round.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 7 grandchildren..so for each birthday this past year I have made treasure/jewelry/stash boxes out of old thick hard cover books. They really liked them. Started out with an old book, painted all thru the pages with elmers glue, when dry i took a craft knife and cut out a square in the glued pages leaving a thickness of glued pages under and around the sides. Then the fun part I chose scrapbook papers themed for the child and started glueing and decorating, also using dimentional trinkets, put a treasure inside and ofcourse $ made a cool gift.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Almost forgot, I know its a sewing project but turned out to be a craft project. Being aprons are the craze, I sewed up an apron altering the front pocket and made clothes pin bags out of them.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/
I get a lot of craft ideas off this site.
In fact Im going to make the utensil crock for my daughter with a cooks prayer on it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd like to see a pic. of that window box. i always have something on the go.i make all my own wreaths, card making. etc. a couple days ago i made a tea cup bird feeder for my garden. i might put a tiny tea pot over it if i can find a small enough shepherd's crook.

today i made up another one from an old green bottle . i glued some green and blue flatsided stones on it, fastened an old teacup to the top and turned it over a dowel stuck in my bed by the house. liked it so much i had to take a pic. i might glue a tiny bird to the saucer tomorrow.stuff like that. passes the hours at night. ~Georgia.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> I'd like to see a pic. of that window box. i always have something on the go.i make all my own wreaths, card making. etc. a couple days ago i made a tea cup bird feeder for my garden. i might put a tiny tea pot over it if i can find a small enough shepherd's crook.
> 
> today i made up another one from an old green bottle . i glued some green and blue flatsided stones on it, fastened an old teacup to the top and turned it over a dowel stuck in my bed by the house. liked it so much i had to take a pic. i might glue a tiny bird to the saucer tomorrow.stuff like that. passes the hours at night. ~Georgia.


Oh I like the idea! In fact I have a tea cup with roses on it I could use, now to find my E6000 glue.
Here is the twig windowbox.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Well, I like Origami... Which is a fairly rare art. It's a geometric art, combining math and paper...


I like looking at Origami but it looks like too much work to be fun.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's just lovely Sally! see, those are the things i go for. i'll try to post a pic. of my teacup. i have to wait to get to wall mart to get them developed. my son tells me to get a proper camera where i wont have to wait. guess i could learn to use it. ~Georgia.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> that's just lovely Sally! see, those are the things i go for. i'll try to post a pic. of my teacup. i have to wait to get to wall mart to get them developed. my son tells me to get a proper camera where i wont have to wait. guess i could learn to use it. ~Georgia.


Thank You, it is a bit primitive, but I wanted one and used what I had and actually I like it much better than those plastic ones.
I recently bought a book off ebay, "How to build and furnish a log cabin", has some good projects in it.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> that's just lovely Sally! see, those are the things i go for. i'll try to post a pic. of my teacup. i have to wait to get to wall mart to get them developed. my son tells me to get a proper camera where i wont have to wait. guess i could learn to use it. ~Georgia.


http://tipnut.com/flowerpot-birdbath/
How about this to go with your bird feeders?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh my, is that cute or what? i can get a bunch of those pots at the thrift store. saw them when i was in a few days ago. most of them were already decorated. i'm not so good at painting but i do paint my milk cans. mostly with flowers . i dont do too bad with roses. this is something i'll definitely have in my garden. thanks! 

someone passed by yesterday and thought the old green bottle with the tea cup was lovely. i do a lot of weird stuff so i was happy someone else liked this. i also have a tea cup on a copper pipe in my perennial bed. it will look much better when the the flowers are taller and the pipe is not visible. ~Georgia.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> Oh my, is that cute or what? i can get a bunch of those pots at the thrift store. saw them when i was in a few days ago. most of them were already decorated. i'm not so good at painting but i do paint my milk cans. mostly with flowers . i dont do too bad with roses. this is something i'll definitely have in my garden. thanks!
> 
> someone passed by yesterday and thought the old green bottle with the tea cup was lovely. i do a lot of weird stuff so i was happy someone else liked this. i also have a tea cup on a copper pipe in my perennial bed. it will look much better when the the flowers are taller and the pipe is not visible. ~Georgia.


I painted a cow and flowers on a milk can recently. I am no artist but get by with simple things. I just like it.
If you are like me you have numerous projects running around your head to do. This time of year is busy with gardening, haying ect but I still manage to fit in a craft or two.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> Oh my, is that cute or what? i can get a bunch of those pots at the thrift store. saw them when i was in a few days ago. most of them were already decorated. i'm not so good at painting but i do paint my milk cans. mostly with flowers . i dont do too bad with roses. this is something i'll definitely have in my garden. thanks!
> 
> someone passed by yesterday and thought the old green bottle with the tea cup was lovely. i do a lot of weird stuff so i was happy someone else liked this. i also have a tea cup on a copper pipe in my perennial bed. it will look much better when the the flowers are taller and the pipe is not visible. ~Georgia.


While you are at the thrift store,another idea, I came accross a beat up kitchen chair in the old farm house, i like it because it had nice carvings across the top. I took a jig saw and cut a circle out of the center of the seat and stapled some old screen in the hole, its now a planter and i have some ivy in it.


----------



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone still starch and iron clothes? Well I do. One day I was feeling creative and took the top from a starch can , covered it with fabric, added a little lace and a few other small touches and voila! A Victorian hat box Christmas ornament. Just one more thing that you can do with the kids & grandkids.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's a neat idea Sally. i wanted to dress up my deck a bit and i already have the old chair. i went back to the thrift store but all the pots were gone. dropped into Wall Mart on the way back and got a bunch of clay pots on sale. just have to paint them.already had the saucers.think i'll use one on the bottom since i have it. 

yes, always have several projects on the go. on my craft table today i have a bunch of stuff for cardmaking. a paper shoe just started for my sister(her birthday is in january but i expect it will take me that long with the garden etc.) the clay pots being ready for painting. some cattails i'm knitting(yes, i have cattails but they dont last that long and after awhile they leave a mess over my front step) .today i'm just resting .i have been mowing since about 8am .before that i was raking what i mowed last week. before that i drove 40 miles to get there. by the time i got back to the city i was toast. no crafts today. i can hardly see straight .the hay was blowing in my eyes.

yes, i do iron. mostly pillowcases,blouses etc. i must try that ornament.~Georgia.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

NF, you sound so much like me. I always have several things going I do eventually finish them. I have also started on my Christmas as I have 7 grands . We have had rain over the weekend so no haying ,gives me a little extra time to spend on crafts sewing ect.


----------



## NancyJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are some crafts I like to do.
Layered paper art and jewelry
Brown paper bag art and jewelry
paper mache sculpting
paper mache jewelry


----------



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone else interested in making 'girlie' jewelry? I don't care if I'm tush deep in a cornfield and covered in mud I'm always wearing my anklet, bracelet ect ... Problem is that I'm running out of ideas. Being a small woman(4'11") I make tiny,feminine pieces as not to overpower me. Any suggestions?


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

minimom said:


> Anyone else interested in making 'girlie' jewelry? I don't care if I'm tush deep in a cornfield and covered in mud I'm always wearing my anklet, bracelet ect ... Problem is that I'm running out of ideas. Being a small woman(4'11") I make tiny,feminine pieces as not to overpower me. Any suggestions?


 Being an old hippie i seem to always have beads of some sort on,whether in the field or in town. I have put a few things together but I dont do a lot of beading, the little buggers rolling around are nerve racking for me not to mention my decreasing site. Would love to see pics of some things people have put together.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Minmom: maybe something like this? 








could be made for a choker or a bracelet. or even on a hat to dress it up.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, Ann, I really like that! Way beyond my beading capability!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

mustangsally17 said:


> Oh, Ann, I really like that! Way beyond my beading capability!


Thanks for the compliment.  Wish I could take credit for designing it, but I saw one on someone else and went home and tried making one. It's pretty simple to make..sort of like the Native American type beading where you have a long string of beads that you counted (5orange, 4 red, 3 white, 5 orange, 4 red, etc.) and then you loop the string around your "base" which in this case is a frame of chain type beading around the outside. Wrap around the copper wire for stability. 

If I do another one I'll probably use silver wire, or maybe that skinny flat/twisted stuff that sparkles.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.thetraintocrazy.com/tutorial-hooded-beach-towel-backpack.html
http://www.thetraintocrazy.com/tutorial-hooded-beach-towel-backpack.html
A couple more cute projects I have come across and thought Id share. I know they are sewing but they are also cute craft ideas.


----------



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

WisconsinAnn, that is gorgeous! My daughter's getting married next March and that just gave me an idea of what to make for her. Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I love crafting, into stamping and card making but dawdle in other stuff as well...as long as it does not involve needles of any kind, sewing, knitting or crocheting, lol

Another member here has a crafting forum , Crafters Retreat, where there is alot of ideas at, i can get the link if anyone is interested in joining. Aftermidnite also has a link in her siggy i do believe...we do alot of swaps and monthly challenges as well as just have fun!
Let me know if any of you are interested in joining, i know we already have some of the HTers to join over there...


----------

